# Slow Bionic



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi everybody. I'm really noob at Android things, so please help me. I have a rooted droid bionic with *Purity V2.5 TPAX* and *ICS3 UI* on it. Every time i run quadrant i get values around 1900-2100. I have seen many post of pleople with the *same rom and UI* reaching 2500-2700. Whan am i doing wrong, what should i do? Also, i don't know how to instal the powerboost 2.1 thing. Please help me


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Restart and run your quadrant twice.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Make sure to give the rom time to settle. Doesnt aplly right away adter a fresh flash


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

My quadrant is hitting 3184.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> My quadrant is hitting 3184.


You at 1.2,1.3 or 1.5?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Why do people go crazy about benchmarks? Does your phone lag,freeze, restart ever? If not then what does it matter?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Why do you install new roms on your phone. Didnt it work before?


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Frankie said:


> You at 1.2,1.3 or 1.5?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Lol 1.2 i guess im cheating. Lol


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

gigatopiloto said:


> Hi everybody. I'm really noob at Android things, so please help me. I have a rooted droid bionic with Purity V2.5 TPAX and ICS3 UI on it. Every time i run quadrant i get values around 1900-2100. I have seen many post of pleople with the same rom and UI reaching 2500-2700. Whan am i doing wrong, what should i do? Also, i don't know how to instal the powerboost 2.1 thing. Please help me


Just got to terminal and enter the code that theory has.


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Why do people go crazy about benchmarks? Does your phone lag,freeze, restart ever? If not then what does it matter?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It matters because i paid 300 dol for it, so i want the best of it


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

i have restarted my phone and ran quadrant 4 times getting the same result


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Just got to terminal and enter the code that theory has.


i did what u said i got this


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Weird.. is there a folder already there? Remove all previous versions before u try it? Is the sd card mounted?


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Zog said:


> Did u select option 1 before attempting option 2?


Zog where u at bro? Hit me up when you get a chance


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

ok ill do that


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

i don't have any folder with that name in either sdcard-ex or sdcard


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

Zog said:


> Weird.. is there a folder already there? Remove all previous versions before u try it? Is the sd card mounted?


i don't have any folder with that name in either sdcard-ex or sdcard and the sdcard is mounted i think


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

gigatopiloto said:


> It matters because i paid 300 dol for it, so i want the best of it


You realize that most apps aren't optimized for dual core as is so an extra .2 ghz clock speed isn't even going to do much.

And until ics is up and running, android 2.3 does not have hardware acceleration to help with the general os. So again benchmarks are rather useless.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> And until ics is up and running, android 2.3 does not have hardware acceleration.... So again benchmarks are rather useless.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I disagree... benchmarks are to compare hardware running the same OS...comparison of said benchmarks can help people ask questions to get the optimum performance from that device... regardless of the ICS optimizations and hardware accelerations we can always use a benchmark to compare... period

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

